# Stoudamire is making everyone look bad.



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

He is playing very well for a 12-5 Memphis team. He is clearly better than Telfair.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

I'll still take Telfair. He's got an upside, whereas Damon is all downhill from here on out.


----------



## baler (Jul 16, 2003)

tlong said:


> He is playing very well for a 12-5 Memphis team. He is clearly better than Telfair.


 :boohoo:


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Talkhard said:


> I'll still take Telfair. He's got an upside, whereas Damon is all downhill from here on out.


Absolutely.

Damon is about the only recent Blazer (along with NVE) that I have no compunction seeing gone. Memphis has been better than I thought they'd be, and Damon was a good pickup for them, but I don't miss him and I don't think he'd be nearly good enough to make much of a difference on his own for this Portland team.

Ed O.


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

Ed O said:


> Absolutely.
> 
> Damon is about the only recent Blazer (along with NVE) that I have no compunction seeing gone. Memphis has been better than I thought they'd be, and Damon was a good pickup for them, but I don't miss him and I don't think he'd be nearly good enough to make much of a difference on his own for this Portland team.
> 
> Ed O.


Of the four guys we lost from last year, Damon was the only one I was sad to see go. I knew he had to leave but I still liked him.


----------



## Paxil (Jan 1, 2003)

At this point Damon is slightly better. Pretty darn close though and since Damon is old and Telfair is very young... you'd be out of your mind to want Damon over Telfair. By the end of the year the nod will probably go to Telfair. By end of next year and thereafter there is no doubt.


----------



## Backboard Cam (Apr 29, 2003)

tlong said:


> Stoudamire is making everyone look bad.


Everyone who?


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

I'm soooooo happy Damon's days (daze?) in Portland are over... I simply couldn't stand to watch him play for all the usual reasons. The way Quick constantly slathered him with unwarrented praise and glossed over his boneheaded bleep was a pretty tired song and dance for me as well. 

But I did pick him up recently on my fantasy team. He's better from a cold hard statistical standpoint then in his actual impact on games as he dominates the ball and of course his poor defense doesn't show up in the boxscore. I also think he benefits from following Jason Williams who I dislike even more. 

IMO the biggest reason that Memphis is off to such a good start is that Pau has really taken it up a notch this season. They also feature a legit sized vet player at every position, and surround Pau with a lot of perimeter threats to compliment him down on the block. 

So, good for Damon that he's experiencing some success, but I'm still thrilled he's finding it elsewhere.

STOMP


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

What are you guys talking about? Just because the Griz are dong good doesn't mean that Damon is playing great or something. He is shooting about the same as he did last year, only averaging about 12 points a game. He is only averaging 5 assist a game, nothing special there. He is still a midget, so he is still a defensive liablity, nothings changed there. The only thing he has over Sebastien is experience and a winning team. This thread looks to me nothing more then a "Were losing games so lets wine about some guy who left the team" thread. Even if you compare the numbers straight up, they are fairly comparable except for 3 point shooting, and even then Sebastien isn't shooting a bad clip. The only difference between Damon of the past and Damon of the Grizz is that he is on a better team then he has been the last few years, he has a better post presence in Gasol, and he has more shooters to space the floor with. Besides that, looks like the same old Damon that I pateintly waited 3 years and said prayers to the dark ones nightly to get him out of Portland.


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

bassy is 20 years old damon is like 32


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

I'd rather have Ha play PG in Portland over damon.


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

Their stats are about the same and Damon is 12 years older. What is it that Damon's doing that's making everyone look bad?


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

tlong said:


> He is playing very well for a 12-5 Memphis team. He is clearly better than Telfair.


If he was better than Telfair, why didn't he show it last year? Damon sucks. 

Oh, and I don't like Damon. :biggrin:


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Telfairs too short.


----------



## RedHot&Rolling (Jun 26, 2004)

I'm so glad it's not just the Blazers he makes look bad anymore.

The coincidence of his arrival in 1997 and the subsequent slide of the franchise's fortune - makes all too much sense to me. I'm glad he's taken his act to a different theatre.


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

The real question should be, is Damon 3 times better than Telfair? Damon would have needed 3 times the salary to stay, and I don't think he takes us to the promise land this season.


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

All I know is that there was a plethora of posters who seemed to blame all of the team's misfortunes on Damon. I'm not a fan of his, but the level of criticism he received was unwarranted in my opinion.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Probably because he was our black hole on offense and he is a 5'10" point guard in a shooting guards body....All he did was dribble the ball up at the top of the key and waste the shot clock until it was down to around 5 seconds left and pass to a teammate to take a wild shot or shoot an off balance wild shot himself...It was all too familiar and he needed to go....Now we have a young up-and-coming 20 year old point guard who with just little experiece is already IMO showing big time signs of brilliance....

I would take Telfair at this point over Damon anyday of the week....


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

tlong said:


> All I know is that there was a plethora of posters who seemed to blame all of the team's misfortunes on Damon. I'm not a fan of his, but the level of criticism he received was unwarranted in my opinion.


I certainly agree and felt the same. I've always like him for what he was and even on D he wasn't as bad as many stated. He was always a mismatch when posted up, but his speed made up for a lot. The only time he did play as bad as people claim was after he got busted with the pound of pot, then he played as crappy as most made out he was before then. Most of his critics didn't give him any credit, they only seen his negatives and over blew them so it was pointless to argue.

I knew the team would miss Damon the most of any of the players, the only reason he wasn't our pg last year was he had to play sg, which he had no problem doing except defensively because of height, so we could get Telfair on the floor too. We would win a few more games this year if he was here but it's best he's gone because we need to play the young guys.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

tlong said:


> All I know is that there was a plethora of posters who seemed to blame all of the team's misfortunes on Damon. I'm not a fan of his, but the level of criticism he received was unwarranted in my opinion.


Well, we did have people who claimed that the team would be better in spite of losing Damon, SAR, and NVE.

It's TBD, of course, but at this point this team doesn't look likely to reach the lofty 27 win plateau.

Ed O.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

tlong said:


> All I know is that there was a plethora of posters who seemed to blame all of the team's misfortunes on Damon. I'm not a fan of his, but the level of criticism he received was unwarranted in my opinion.


I've been as much of a Damon basher on this board as anyone, but that doesn't fit the framework of why and how I've been criticising him today or over the years. I think he's the same today as he's been... about the 30th best PG in the league. Why I disliked him so much was that he was limited yet selfish as a player, publically an ingrate, his ridiculous contract, and so ready to reprove that he was a clueless idiot in print time and again. The contract was of course not his fault but TBob's, but I'd expect at least a smidgen of professionalism from the highest paid guard in the league. 

I'll readily admit that my dislike for him was at least partially emotional and not based on his oncourt performance.

STOMP


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

Damon was part of the team that went 7-29 in the last 36 games. I dont think having him would change our win total at all.


----------



## CatchNRelease (Jan 2, 2003)

Damon's too short.

Go Blazers


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Spoolie Gee said:


> Damon was part of the team that went 7-29 in the last 36 games. I dont think having him would change our win total at all.


That was also without Zach or now Nate.


----------



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

How'd Damon look against the Trail Blazers in Memphis last month? I seem to remember him being pretty awful (in a losing cause I might add).


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

mgb said:


> That was also without Zach or now Nate.


 
SAR and Zach are pretty much a wash. Nate helps, that's why we're winning 31% of our games instead of 24%.


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

RipCity9 said:


> How'd Damon look against the Trail Blazers in Memphis last month? I seem to remember him being pretty awful (in a losing cause I might add).


yeah he was crap that night , but telfair was just as bad 1-7 from the field - 2pts 6 assists.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

tlong said:


> All I know is that there was a plethora of posters who seemed to blame all of the team's misfortunes on Damon. I'm not a fan of his, but the level of criticism he received was unwarranted in my opinion.


Me? It was simply all about Bob Whitsitt and that *rediculous* contract extension he signed Damon to.


----------



## RedHot&Rolling (Jun 26, 2004)

I didn't like his game. He should have been paired with a tall (real) PG, so he could play the Shooters role he preferred, but he never was.

Liabilities didn't equal strengths.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

Stoudamire was only an average point guard at best, and he didn't fit in our youth movement. Keeping him around would have delayed the development of Telfair and Jack. 

Plus, he couldn't make a layup.


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

I agree that it was wrong to blame everything on Damon. I never hated on him. But if he is doing better it is because he is now a role player. He is still a streaky shooter who can win games or lose them, he is still a shoot first point guard who tries hard but is limited on defense. So, he's a good role player on a team with a rising star (Gasol) and a strong supporting cast. Fine, I hope he's enjoying himself. That does not mean he'd be better on this team or that this team would be better with him. 
And duh! He is more skilled after a decade in the NBA plus college than Telfair, who played half a year out of high school. 
This is the same old same old; everyone on the Blazers sucks, but everyone who leaves the Blazers is great. If Houston did not have the worst record in the West we'd be hearing about how great Derek Anderson is and how stupid Blazers management is to let him go. 
Shareef Abdur-Rahim has, I believe, better personal stats than Damon but the Kings are awful so we don't hear as much about how he makes "everyone" look bad.
(BTW, who is "everyone"?)


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

It's funny, last thread about how Damon was doing with the Griz, Damon bashers were bashing on Damon citing his FG% (32%) and ignoring the fact he leads the team in assists and the fans and the organization were pleased with his play thus far. Damon has since raised his FG% to 42% and is becoming bigger contributor, and Damon basheres continue to say he sucks (although no longer citing his FG%). 

I get the feeling Damon could be player of the year and lead the team to the NBA championship and still some posters will not give an inch and continue to say he sucks and is responsible for the downfall of the Blazers.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> It's funny, last thread about how Damon was doing with the Griz, Damon bashers were bashing on Damon citing his FG% (32%) and ignoring the fact he leads the team in assists and the fans and the organization were pleased with his play thus far. Damon has since raised his FG% to 42% and is becoming bigger contributor, and Damon basheres continue to say he sucks (although no longer citing his FG%).
> 
> I get the feeling Damon could be player of the year and lead the team to the NBA championship and still some posters will not give an inch and continue to say he sucks and is responsible for the downfall of the Blazers.



Yeah, and your point is?


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

Damon is incredibly streaky, and the 42% fg is probably not going to last. 

I think one key thing that Memphis is doing is to play him only about 30 minutes a night. by not making him a 36 mpg feature player, he flies a little more under the radar. teams probably don't prepare every night for Memphis by devising ways to exploit the Mouse. at least as much. 

plus, the coach is using him a little like Juan Dixon--when he's shooting well, he's getting a lot more minutes. when he's stinking up the joint, he gets yanked. in Portland he pretty much got 38 mpg regardless of how bad he was doing, so he was much more likely to shoot us out of a game if he was having one of his (many) off-nights. 

Damon's best season was when our coach did pretty much the same thing with Greg Anthony. kudos to Memphis for figuring out how to use him. 

I'm happy to see him doing well. wishing failure on others for no reason other than spite just ain't healthy. however, I am so damned glad he is no longer on my team.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

tlong said:


> All I know is that there was a plethora of posters who seemed to blame all of the team's misfortunes on Damon. I'm not a fan of his, but the level of criticism he received was unwarranted in my opinion.



You are so flat out wrong. IMO Damon personally cost Portland 2 shots at the finals. Does saying the Spurs will never win the championship with Avory Johnson at PG and then promptly getting schooled by Avory in all but one game of the series against the Spurs ring a bell? How about jacking up 3 pointer after 3 pointer rather then get the ball to Rasheed and Brian Grant? Anything stirring in your memory yet? How about creating team controversy everytime that Greg Anthony finished a big game and he didn't? How about the opposing PG shooting jumpers over him like he isn't even there defensively night after night? Who knows how good Portland could have been, if they had an average PG to fill his shoes all those years.


----------



## OntheRocks (Jun 15, 2005)

theWanker said:


> Damon is incredibly streaky, and the 42% fg is probably not going to last.



Even if the guy shoots 42% from the field for the rest of the year, that's still kinda shabby. I mean, I'm hoping we get telfair up to at least 44-47 range.....

Here's to hopin'


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Talkhard said:


> Stoudamire was only an average point guard at best, and he didn't fit in our youth movement. Keeping him around would have delayed the development of Telfair and Jack.
> 
> Plus, he couldn't make a layup.


Ahh...the memories...remember last year when he had that one game where he couldn't even BUY a basket (no, not that game, the OTHER one....). I know it happened frequently but this one he uh...couldn't hit any shots. 

And must you forget his constant whining in the papers. Waaah waaah wahhhh

Damon sucks and was the cancer in the locker room for the last group of blazers.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

RedHot&Rolling said:


> I'm so glad it's not just the Blazers he makes look bad anymore.
> 
> The coincidence of his arrival in 1997 and the subsequent slide of the franchise's fortune - makes all too much sense to me. I'm glad he's taken his act to a different theatre.


Yeah, he really tanked us:

1998-1999
After six consecutive first-round exits from the playoffs, the Portland Trail Blazers returned to the ranks of the Western Conference's elite teams. 

Mike Dunleavy earned Coach of the Year honors as the Trail Blazers raced to a 35-15 record in the regular season. Portland swept Phoenix in the first round and eliminated Utah, the reigning conference champion, in the semifinals before losing to San Antonio in the Western finals. 

The Trail Blazers were on their way to tying the San Antonio series 1-1 but were derailed by the "Memorial Day Miracle." On that play, Sean Elliott tiptoed the sideline to stay inbounds before hitting a three-pointer with nine seconds left, lifting the Spurs to an 86-85 win. San Antonio went on to sweep the series and win the NBA championship. 

Portland was a balanced team. The squad's leading scorer, Isaiah Rider, averaged only 13.9 points per game, mostly because the players spread the wealth. Rasheed Wallace (12.8 ppg), Damon Stoudamire (12.6), Arvydas Sabonis (12.1) and Brian Grant (11.5) also averaged double figures in scoring, and Walt Williams, Jim Jackson and Greg Anthony were regular contributors. 

Nine different players led the team in nine different statistical categories. Grant was among the league leaders with 9.8 rebounds per game. 

Portland sported an improved defense which limited opponents to 88.5 points per game, the lowest total in franchise history. The Trail Blazers also set a team record by holding the opposition to a .417 field goal percentage. 

1999-2000

Three losses -- two of them on the basketball court -- clouded an otherwise outstanding season for the Trail Blazers who matched their second-best finish in franchise history with 59 victories and got to within minutes of their fourth NBA Finals berth. 
Biggest setback came on May 5, just two days before opening the semifinals playoff series against Utah, when popular assistant coach Bill Musselman lost a six-month battle with a rare disease, primary systemic amyloidosis. 

Two weeks earlier, the Trail Blazers missed getting their second 60-win campaign with a one-point, 96-95 loss to Denver at home in the season’s finale. 

Hardest to take, however, came in the deciding game of the Western Conference Championships June 4 in The Staples Center. With the series tied at three wins each, the Trail Blazers were leading the host Lakers, 73-58, early in the fourth quarter then were outscored, 31-11 in the last 11 minutes and lost, 89-85. 

But a lot of good things happened before that. In posting the league’s second-best regular season record, the balanced Portland club made it to the playoffs for the 18th consecutive year and the 23rd time in 24 campaigns. The Trail Blazers posted its best road record in history, 29-12 (tied for second in the NBA) and were 21-7 against the seven other conference playoff teams. They won 10 of their first 11, had their best November in history, 13-3, and were 12-2 in February, also a record for the month. In mid-season Portland was red-hot, winning 27 of 31 games. The Trail Blazers were the best field goal shooting team in the league, 47.0%, and were the third best defensive club, giving up just 91.0 points a game. 

Rasheed Wallace had an all-star season, leading the team with 16.4 points a game. He ranked fifth in the league in field goal percentage, 51.7%, and made his first-ever NBA All-Star Game appearance. Scottie Pippen was name the NBA’s All-Defense second team, the 10th time on the all-defense unit including eight first team selections. 

Things plummetted when WeakCheeks took over. Put blame where blame is due.


----------



## kaydow (Apr 6, 2004)

Don't put too much stock in Damon's success over the last week or so. This is the same guy who, from November 5th throught the 14th made 6 field goes in 5 games (going 6-29 in that span) He's streaky, and he doesn't do anything other than shoot/score to help you win games when he's in one of his dry spells. Bassy will be more complete PG by the end of this season.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

MARIS61 said:


> Yeah, he really tanked us:
> 
> 1998-1999
> After six consecutive first-round exits from the playoffs, the Portland Trail Blazers returned to the ranks of the Western Conference's elite teams.
> ...


I still blame the start of it all when Damon's WHINED in the playoffs when GREG Anthony was finishing the games because Damon would always screw up at the end. He would whine and complain, waaah waaah waah.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Xericx said:


> I still blame the start of it all when Damon's WHINED in the playoffs when GREG Anthony was finishing the games because Damon would always screw up at the end. He would whine and complain, waaah waaah waah.



Here's an intersting thought: Did Damon whine as much as posters whine about Damon?


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> Here's an intersting thought: Did Damon whine as much as posters whine about Damon?


Nope. We're just tellin' it like it is. Damon sucked. I wasn't the one whining to the coach about PT in the pivotal playoff games to the media whenever Greg Anthony was finishing the games (BECAUSE HE WAS MORE STABLE AND WOULD SCREW UP LESS). That totally threw some bad vibes on the team (I even forget what series it is now). To me, he just seemed like the little rat that would go around and start trouble with others just to make himself look better.

He was an idiot both on and off the court and I'm glad him and his overpaid keester are GONE! But best of luck to him in memphis. :angel: 

:banana:


----------



## NBAGOD (Aug 26, 2004)

> Nope. We're just tellin' it like it is. Damon sucked. I wasn't the one whining to the coach about PT in the pivotal playoff games to the media whenever Greg Anthony was finishing the games (BECAUSE HE WAS MORE STABLE AND WOULD SCREW UP LESS). That totally threw some bad vibes on the team (I even forget what series it is now). To me, he just seemed like the little rat that would go around and start trouble with others just to make himself look better.


No, you're not telling it like it is.......you have NO CLUE. NONE!!! Damon was not a hall of famer, but he anchored same damn good Blazers teams.......some teams that I enjoyed watching. Some teams that won ALOT of games.....more games than Telfair can even DREAM of at this point. Get a clue Einstein, I have been in the NBA for 3 decades and know Damon personally (I was there during the times you talk about...where you Mr. Know it all????) and he is not a bad guy. He had his good points and bad points and it was his time to leave.....he is doing fine in memphis, so just worry about your absolute train wreck in Portland. Enough of the Damon bashing. Portland won alot of games with him.....and not many since. That's tellin' it like it is.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

NBAGOD said:


> No, you're not telling it like it is.......you have NO CLUE. NONE!!! Damon was not a hall of famer, but he anchored same damn good Blazers teams.......some teams that I enjoyed watching. Some teams that won ALOT of games.....more games than Telfair can even DREAM of at this point. Get a clue Einstein, I have been in the NBA for 3 decades and know Damon personally (I was there during the times you talk about...where you Mr. Know it all????) and he is not a bad guy. He had his good points and bad points and it was his time to leave.....he is doing fine in memphis, so just worry about your absolute train wreck in Portland. Enough of the Damon bashing. Portland won alot of games with him.....and not many since. That's tellin' it like it is.


Damon anchored those teams? Yeah...like a boat anchor sending them straight to the bottom maybe.

Seriously though, nobody who plays as little defense as Damon is the anchor of a team. Rasheed Wallace and Scottie Pippen anchored the best Blazers teams of the Stoudamire era. 

Damon was a solid shooter, though he shot too much and played piss poor defense. 

BTW, you're still not a god. And you need to take a valium or three, you're too tense.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

NBAGOD said:


> No, you're not telling it like it is.......you have NO CLUE. NONE!!! Damon was not a hall of famer, but he anchored same damn good Blazers teams.......some teams that I enjoyed watching. Some teams that won ALOT of games.....more games than Telfair can even DREAM of at this point. Get a clue Einstein, I have been in the NBA for 3 decades and know Damon personally (I was there during the times you talk about...where you Mr. Know it all????) and he is not a bad guy. He had his good points and bad points and it was his time to leave.....he is doing fine in memphis, so just worry about your absolute train wreck in Portland. Enough of the Damon bashing. Portland won alot of games with him.....and not many since. That's tellin' it like it is.


You mean after we dismantled the team? A team that Damon Stoudmaire, in my opinion, poisoned using his buddies John Canzano and Jason Quick (aka his own personal fluffers)? Damon was the WEAK link on almost every one of the teams...on those teams, the point guard was supposed to direct the offense...which he didn't. The offense often ran through Sabonis or Wallace....THOSE were the anchors of the team. Wallace's attitude and anger management problems got the best of him, although I still liked him....he wouldn't want to take over. 

Damon..dribble dribble...cry to Jason quick...dribble dribble....bad pass...brick...brick...brick...brick....shot clock violation.....sit on the bench whining about Greg Anthony or Scottie Pippen taking his playing time....blah blah blah. 

I'd rather have a season of games like tonight than to see Stoudamire in a blazers uniform again. He was an insincere jerkoff who would manipulate his way in the Blazers organization. 

I wish we had kept Kenny Anderson instead of acquiring Stoudamire and then resigning him for a REDICULOUS amount of $$$$.


----------



## NBAGOD (Aug 26, 2004)

I didn't say he was Magic Johnson, but what was his record as a starting point guard from 1998-2004? He had his liabilities, but he won a lot of games...bottom line. Find something else to ***** about.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

NBAGOD said:


> I didn't say he was Magic Johnson, but what was his record as a starting point guard from 1998-2004? He had his liabilities, but he won a lot of games...bottom line. Find something else to ***** about.


IMO, the Blazers played their best ball when he wasn't starting...remember the stretches of games he got benched and Scottie started at the Point? The Blazers were by far the best team in the league....Stoudamire wasn't even close to being the reason for the success of our teams. He may have played a part, but we had some of the deepest teams in NBA history there.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

NBAGOD said:


> I didn't say he was Magic Johnson, but what was his record as a starting point guard from 1998-2004? He had his liabilities, but he won a lot of games...bottom line. Find something else to ***** about.


Well...what was Rasheed Wallace's record over the same period? It was about the same, wasn't it? (actually Sheed's record was much better. Portland played really well in 2003 when Damon rode the pine and Scottie Pippen started at PG. 37-16 in that stretch. 9-10 to end the season after Damon returned to the starting lineup) 

I'd say Portland won a lot in spite of Damon, not because of him.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Damon shot 3-9 tonight in Memphis' double-digit win over the Hornets. 

He SUCKS and is STREAKY and will be the DEATH OF THE GRIZZLIES!


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Fork said:


> I'd say Portland won a lot in spite of Damon, not because of him.


Isn't that that the exact same thing you said about him and the Griz?


----------



## Knick49 (Jul 8, 2005)

Rawse said:


> Damon shot 3-9 tonight in Memphis' double-digit win over the Hornets.


Telfair had zero assists last night in Portland's 45 point lost to Phoenix.


----------



## Blaze_Rocks (Aug 11, 2004)

Hope you guys are enjoying your cleaner image....45 points? :laugh:


----------



## Blaze_Rocks (Aug 11, 2004)

Fork said:


> I'd say Portland won a lot in spite of Damon, not because of him.


I seem to remember the whole city being against Damon that year....And it didn't help matters when Cheeks benched him for 30 or so games. You can say what you want, but Damon helped the team more than he hurt them...All the complaining the fans did is biting yall in the *** now.

Serves yall right.


----------



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

Blaze_Rocks said:


> You can say what you want, but Damon helped the team more than he hurt them...All the complaining the fans did is biting yall in the *** now.
> 
> Serves yall right.


And the evidence for this is where exactly? I believe Damon was the starting point guard when we lost by *65* to Indiana. I await your response to that.


----------



## Blaze_Rocks (Aug 11, 2004)

RipCity9 said:


> And the evidence for this is where exactly? I believe Damon was the starting point guard when we lost by *65* to Indiana. I await your response to that.


Since when is basketball a one person game?


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

NBAGOD said:


> No, you're not telling it like it is.......you have NO CLUE. NONE!!!


 

please don't bring this sort of bleep to our forum. It's not needed no matter what you're responding to.



> Damon was not a hall of famer, but he anchored same damn good Blazers teams


Anchored indeed... many times he kept the Blazer ship from proceeding forward. It seemed every year in the playoffs the other team's 4th quarter bread and butter offense was focused on having his man score at will or force other mismatches. The Mavs and various Laker series come painfully to mind. 

The lineups he was on during his Blazer career were at their best when he was splitting time with Anthony, or watching from the bench (or his home) because PIP was enjoying a stretch of good health. I think the best those Blazer teams ever looked was when he quit on the team and (was later suspended) because he couldn't handle a demotion from the starting lineup. 

IMO he happened to be on some good Blazer teams, but he was far from one of the main reasons that those teams were so good. Unfortunately for much of his Blazer daze he was the best option at PG. I truely believe if PIP or Anthony would have held up better health wise, Portland would have won it all one of those years. 

STOMP


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Knick49 said:


> Telfair had zero assists last night in Portland's 45 point lost to Phoenix.


But he will not be STREAKY or SUCKY in the FUTURE! 

He is also CHEAP and MORE COMPLETE and will EVENTUALLY not be as STREAKY as DAMON, who is STREAKY and WHINY and SUCKY!!!1


----------



## Knick49 (Jul 8, 2005)

Tonight Telfair shot 2 for 10 in Portland's loss.


----------

